# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Here..go ahead and enjoy this video

## Panzerfaust

seriously..lets just give the **** up and lay down and become serfs

I mean just why in the sam ****ing hell does a goddamn Cop feel the need to taser a 72yr old woman? Seriously, can someone answer this question for me? Was she so much of a threat that he couldn't have man handled her to control her if need be? No, he simply wanted to taser someone to see the effect. I am ****ign convinced these cocksuckers get off on tasering someone.

http://www.foxnews.com/video/index.h...stId=undefined

LMAO @ "Well she did square of with him"..yeah buddy..better watch out for the overhand right and double leg takedown. The woman has mad skills. /sarcasm

This shit has gone so far beyond a breaking point, yet they continue to taser people for little to kno reason at all because they are too ****ing lazy to do their job. "Oh you mean I might have to get physical during the course of my duty? **** that, i'll just taser someone instead".

----------


## D7M

un-fvcking-believable!

----------


## Pocketbattleship2B

But she was coming right at him. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Give some people power and the promise that they will get away with anything and this is what you get.If he faced serious consequences for his actions this sort of thing would be rare,but he won't so they are not.

----------


## T-MOS

she deserved it !!!!!
























after all she was about to Gum him to death...........LOLOL UNFVCKING BELIEVEABLE

now what if the little lady had a pace maker or a heart condition and they killed her with the damn taser.......
That was plain and simple more force then needed. he could have controlled her by hand. asshole!!!

----------


## Panzerfaust

Ok, the cop was in the right...

He explains this here


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15YEx...layer_embedded


People need to march on that Police station and let those mother****ers know this shit will NOT be tolerated.

Alas, they will do nothing.

----------


## Tigershark

When he shoved her she moved like nothing. There was no reason to taser her. And I believe there is no law against refusing to sign a traffic ticket. Cop should be fired.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> *When he shoved her she moved like nothing.* There was no reason to taser her. And I believe there is no law against refusing to sign a traffic ticket. Cop should be fired.



That tends to happen when you do that to a 72yr old woman.


Normally losing ones job would suffice, its baout time some examples were made.

----------


## T-MOS

can anyone say..... EXCESSIVE FORCE......???

----------


## Ernst

> People need to march on that Police station and let those mother****ers know this shit will NOT be tolerated.
> 
> Alas, they will do nothing.


Yes...

and yes...

----------


## TRT,MAN

shit is that cop that much of a pvssy that he could not restrain her? fvck give me a break. if that happens to her, guys like us will get shot on the spot.

----------


## Matt

Sad bastards, im lost for words...

----------


## Flagg

Well I guess the West has realised that Democracy has failed and we're slowly going down a new path. Thing is, people still think they are in a democracy, that they are free..

----------


## spywizard

so?? since the cop followed the use of force guidelines set forth by his department, and they stand beside his actions... who's at fault??

----------


## Kratos

> Well I guess the West has realised that Democracy has failed and we're slowly going down a new path. Thing is, people still think they are in a democracy, that they are free..


The power grab started when we convinced people they lived in a democracy. America was born a republic. Democracy is a dirty word, that's been slipped into favor among the general public.

----------


## thegodfather

> so?? since the cop followed the use of force guidelines set forth by his department, and they stand beside his actions... *who's at fault*??


The Chief of that department for placing the Taser that low on the Force Continium.

----------


## therecanonlybe1

i would of used the billy club on her ass.. :Smilie:

----------


## JDawg1536

> The Chief of that department for placing the Taser that low on the Force Continium.


It's a compliance technique. She wasn't complying. It's an electric shock not a .50 cal bullet.

----------


## Tigershark

There was no reason to taser her. All he had to do was turn her around and cuff her.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> It's a compliance technique. She wasn't complying. It's an electric shock not a .50 cal bullet.


We will remember you said that if your grandmother doesn't "comply" with an officer.  :LOL:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx



----------


## thegodfather

> It's a compliance technique. She wasn't complying. It's an electric shock not a .50 cal bullet.


It was DESIGNED to be used IN LIEU OF deadly force. It was not DESIGNED to be used by fat out of shape lazy cops who dont feel like breaking a sweat trying to handcuff a geriatric and would rather expose them to the very real possibility of deadly heart arrthymias. As we have seen, in over 200 documented deaths resulting from the taser being used, even on healthy adults.

----------


## Kratos

> It was DESIGNED to be used IN LIEU OF deadly force. It was not DESIGNED to be used by fat out of shape lazy cops who dont feel like breaking a sweat trying to handcuff a geriatric and would rather expose them to the very real possibility of deadly heart arrthymias. As we have seen, in over 200 documented deaths resulting from the taser being used, even on healthy adults.


yes exactly,
I was on the streets in boston and watched cops use bean bag guns to "control" the crowd in 2004 durring the American League pennant comeback. They shot a 21 year old girl...turns out she died.
It's an alt to deadly force, not a remote control so you don't have to do your job anymore.

That big pig against a 72 year old woman? He's lucky she didn't die at her age.

----------


## Flagg

> yes exactly,
> I was on the streets in boston and watched cops use bean bag guns to "control" the crowd in 2004 durring the American League pennant comeback. They shot a 21 year old girl...turns out she died.
> It's an alt to deadly force, not a remote control so you don't have to do your job anymore.
> 
> That big pig against a 72 year old woman? He's lucky she didn't die at her age.



Cops seem to be getting away with more and it's not just happening in America:
http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/200...g-20-protests/

Some of you might already be aware of this. This was during the G-20 protests in London. A man was walking home when he was "subdued", from behind no less, by a cop who took a batton to his legs. The man ended up having a heart attack minutes later. If you watch the video in this link you clearly see this man being attacked from behind. He has his hands in his pockets so is doing nothing that could be construed as aggressive behaviour. None of the other policemen help this man up. After being eventually helped up by members of the public, he walked a further 200 yards, collapsed, and died of a heart attack.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> 


See guys, she had a gun... The cop is lucky to be alive

----------


## youngerlion

> It's a compliance technique. She wasn't complying. It's an electric shock not a .50 cal bullet.


Its only cool to taze big dark minorities and illegals. Cops should use the vulcan nerve pinch on old ladies

----------


## youngerlion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlUVGf8B2yc

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx



----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx



----------


## Panzerfaust

> It was DESIGNED to be used IN LIEU OF deadly force. It was not DESIGNED to be used by fat out of shape lazy cops who dont feel like breaking a sweat trying to handcuff a geriatric and would rather expose them to the very real possibility of deadly heart arrthymias. As we have seen, in over 200 documented deaths resulting from the taser being used, even on healthy adults.



I am get so ****ing sick of trying to explain to the ignorant bastards about what the Taser is intended for.

I am glad you are around to do it.

----------


## JDawg1536

> I am get so ****ing sick of trying to explain to the ignorant bastards about what the Taser is intended for.
> 
> I am glad you are around to do it.


Ignorant bastard? I'm in law enforcement and I've been through the training and I'm certified to use the ****ing thing. If you don't break the law, it's not an issue, is it?

----------


## DSM4Life

He should tase this grandmom

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Ignorant bastard? *I'm in law enforcement* and I've been through the training and I'm certified to use the ****ing thing. If you don't break the law, it's not an issue, is it?



I'm shocked that you agree with the douchebag Cop.

/sarcasm

----------


## Panzerfaust

And more:



Cop Runs Over Woman Sunbathing on Florida Beach
Thursday, June 11, 2009


JACKSONVILLE BEACH, Fla. — A rookie police officer was suspended for seven days for running over a woman sunbathing on a north Florida beach.

An internal affairs investigation released Wednesday by the Jacksonville Beach Police Department concluded that Officer Lewis Keller was negligent and at fault for the May 1 accident.

Keller was making a U-turn in his sport utility vehicle when he rolled over 41-year-old Anne Marie Giffin of Jacksonville. Investigators said Keller and another man lifted the SUV off Giffin while other people pulled her out.

Giffin was treated for a broken pelvis and ribs, along with head and spinal injuries.

Keller told investigators he didn't see Giffin lying in the sand, but Chief Bruce Thomason concluded that Keller wasn't driving safely.
--------------------------------------------------


I guess that stupid bitch shouldn't have been laying down on the beach to huh?

LMAO @ "Suspended for seven days"

----------


## JDawg1536

> I'm shocked that you agree with the douchebag Cop.
> 
> /sarcasm


Go try being a cop before you pass judgement. And no, I don't "agree" with what he did. I wouldn't have handled it that way. But let's side with the people breaking the law. /sarcasm

----------


## JDawg1536

> And more:
> 
> 
> 
> Cop Runs Over Woman Sunbathing on Florida Beach
> Thursday, June 11, 2009
> 
> 
> JACKSONVILLE BEACH, Fla.  A rookie police officer was suspended for seven days for running over a woman sunbathing on a north Florida beach.
> ...


Because normal people don't hit people with cars? Are police officers supposed to be perfect in your eyes? They are never allowed to make mistakes? They are just people.

----------


## Matt

> He should tase this grandmom


Id hit it...

----------


## Matt

> Because normal people don't hit people with cars? Are police officers supposed to be perfect in your eyes? They are never allowed to make mistakes? They are just people.


Yes they are supposed to be perfect, their paid to uphold the law, not to break it...

----------


## Panzerfaust

> *Go try being a cop before you pass judgement.* And no, I don't "agree" with what he did. I wouldn't have handled it that way. But let's side with the people breaking the law. /sarcasm



I actually went through some training in an effort to become a Cop, I am now glad I didn't become one. I don't think I could ever be a douchebag that doesn't know the laws that I am trying to enforce in the first place.

Face it, most of your kind are ****ing douchebags. My opinion has been swayed the last 1-2yrs...before that I might have agreed with you. Oh, and Cops are the biggest ****ing hypocrites around. 

Why do I think and know all this? Well two of my family members are Cops.

----------


## bjpennnn

wow she got ****ing owned haha.

----------


## BJJ

Overbearing against feeble.
It is that easy, no matter the roles in the society, police officer or grandmother.
The problem is the wrong human being living attitude!

----------


## TITANIUM

> seriously..lets just give the **** up and lay down and become serfs
> 
> I mean just why in the sam ****ing hell does a goddamn Cop feel the need to taser a 72yr old woman? Seriously, can someone answer this question for me? Was she so much of a threat that he couldn't have man handled her to control her if need be? No, he simply wanted to taser someone to see the effect. I am ****ign convinced these cocksuckers get off on tasering someone.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/video/index.h...stId=undefined
> 
> LMAO @ "Well she did square of with him"..yeah buddy..better watch out for the overhand right and double leg takedown. The woman has mad skills. /sarcasm
> 
> This shit has gone so far beyond a breaking point, yet they continue to taser people for little to kno reason at all because they are too ****ing lazy to do their job. "Oh you mean I might have to get physical during the course of my duty? **** that, i'll just taser someone instead".





Let's start a revolution and hang all these mother F*CKERS for tyranny!!!!!!

----------


## Dukkit

i can tell you what

anyone ever shoves my grandmother let alone tasers them... ill kill em. 

cop or no cop

----------


## Flagg

> i can tell you what
> 
> anyone ever shoves my grandmother let alone tasers them... ill kill em. 
> 
> cop or no cop


Im glad to hear this cause it astounds me when people say "bitch deserved it"....would that would be a bitch deserved if that turned out to be a relation or loved one?

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Im glad to hear this cause *it astounds me when people say "bitch deserved it"*....would that would be a bitch deserved if that turned out to be a relation or loved one?



It no longer astounds me. We as a people have been disconnected from each other as a society through a plethora of labels. Fat, Black, White, Skinny, Republican, Democrat, Rich, Poor etc.

People no longer care or sympathise for each other. Only when something directly affects them do they wakeup to reality. "Why me?" booohooo "What did I do?" Waaaaa! 

Ever hear the phrase "If it can happen to me, then it can happen to you"?

It is completely true, you and I could just of easily been tazed as this woman.

----------


## BJJ

> Let's start a revolution and hang all these mother F*CKERS for tyranny!!!!!!


I am ready!

----------


## BJJ

> Let's start a revolution and hang all these mother F*CKERS for tyranny!!!!!!


and INCAZZATO!

----------


## gunslinger2

> Let's start a revolution and hang all these mother F*CKERS for tyranny!!!!!!




Amen brother.

----------

